# Änderung der Application Klasse von 3.2 auf 3.3



## schuetzejanett (13. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich entwickle gerade eine rcp mit elipse 3.3 angefangen habe ich mit der app aber noch mit eclipse  3.2.

Beim Umstieg fiel mir auf das die Klasse Application von Eclipse jetzt nicht jetzt nicht mehr IPlattformRunnable implementiert sondern IApplication und die methoden in der Klasse aus deprecatet markiert wurden.

Habe die Klasse so geändert das ich IApplication verwende indem ich mir ein neue RCP mit dem eclipse template erstellt habe und someine Klasse Application angepasst. Wollte aber jetzt mal fragen ob mir jemand die gründe für diese änderung erklären kann?


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jul 2007)

Schau ins CVS log, dann weißt du bescheid.


----------



## schuetzejanett (16. Jul 2007)

hallo,

hab mich schon dumm un dusslich gesucht, aber noch immer nix gefunden. Kannst du mir mal den link schicken, wo ichs nachlesen kann?


----------



## byte (16. Jul 2007)

Das ist bei der SWT-API leider an der Tagesordnung. Da wird von Version zu Version munter refactored und teilweise ganze Konzepte übern Haufen geworfen. Gewöhn Dich schonmal dran.


----------



## Gast (16. Jul 2007)

Ja ich habs schon gemerkt 

Wollte halt in einer studienarbeit erklären was passiert und von der alten version wusste ich es ja und jetzt wollte ich halt wissen, was sic durch die neue geändert hat?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jul 2007)

CVS Pfade der Eclipse Projekte:
http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/CVS_Howto


----------



## merlin2 (17. Jul 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist bei der SWT-API leider an der Tagesordnung. Da wird von Version zu Version munter refactored und teilweise ganze Konzepte übern Haufen geworfen. Gewöhn Dich schonmal dran.


Warum benutzen dann so viele Leute SWT?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jul 2007)

merlin2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum benutzen dann so viele Leute SWT?


Weil sie vom Wahnsinn gepackt wurden, oder (wie ich) nunmal für Eclipse entwickeln müssen.


----------



## merlin2 (17. Jul 2007)

Ah, danke!


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jul 2007)

Das ganze SWT Konzept wird zusammenbrechen wenn sich irgendwann herausstellt das eine Klasse in Java maximal 65512 Konstanten definieren kann  :lol:


----------



## byte (18. Jul 2007)

Ne, vorher stellen sie alles auf Enums um, so dass niemand seine Anwendungen mehr an die neue Version anpassen kann. 

Finde die API btw i.O. Problem liegt eher darin, dass Java-Entwickler generell viel zu verwöhnt sind von der Swing API. Ich empfehle in regelmäßigen Abstände eine Kur zu machen, indem man mal nen Monat nur ABAP oder sowas entwickelt. Danach bist Du froh, wenn Du SWT programmieren "darfst".


----------



## schuetzejanett (18. Jul 2007)

hallo,

habe mir deinen link , mal  angesehen, aber weder in der neuen noch in der alten Klasse finde ich einen hinweis auf den grund der änderung.
Würde mich wirklich freuen wenn es mir jemand erklären könnte.


----------



## byte (18. Jul 2007)

Ich glaube dass das hier erstens niemand weiss und zweitens auch keiner Lust hat, sich da für Dich schlau zu machen.

Frags doch einfach an der richtigen Stelle: http://www.eclipse.org/mail/index_all.php


----------

